# Patey Corne



## combat_claire (9 January 2013)

The new BSI approved Patey has been launched

http://www.pateyhats.com/_ph/our-hats/patey-corne/

No price tag, so I guess it is a case of 'if you have to ask, you can't afford it!' I'd be seriously tempted though if I could save up some pennies.


----------



## Rowreach (9 January 2013)

Does it seriously have that hideous P stitched on the back???


----------



## combat_claire (9 January 2013)

That was what I was wondering...it looks vile!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 January 2013)

P = Ugh!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (9 January 2013)

Do not like that "P" and the ribbon looks rather large as  well.  Go well with a blingy browband and crystal studded spurs methinks


----------



## Countryman (9 January 2013)

I don't understand. It would be a lovely cross between a Patey and a proper safety helmet if only it didn't have such a huge bow at the back with the P stitched above it...


----------



## Rowreach (9 January 2013)

Countryman said:



			I don't understand. It would be a lovely cross between a Patey and a proper safety helmet if only it didn't have such a huge bow at the back with the P stitched above it...
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it's about time they combined the two things and moved with the times (and safety standards) a bit, but the look of this hat (and the name?  what is a Corne??) really aren't going to sell it to the people who are current Patey fans, and for everyone else there is already a huge choice of headgear on the market.

I still can't get over the P ...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 January 2013)

I'm guessing with Patey's customer service, they could leave the blinginess off for the more discreet consumer.
 Although, it might just be mistaken for an ordinary hat then. Dilemma's.


----------



## Mailliw (10 January 2013)

horserider said:



			I'm guessing with Patey's customer service, they could leave the blinginess off for the more discreet consumer.
 Although, it might just be mistaken for an ordinary hat then. Dilemma's.
		
Click to expand...

True, I'm fairly certain that they're flexible about what can go on the hat. I think the pictures were done mainly from a branding POV to make it stand out a little. This is what they've got on the website:

'With our recent tie up with Hand & Lock  the worlds finest embroiderers since 1767, we are able to provide distinctive hand embroidered monograms for your new Patey. These can take the form of initials embroidered expertly into the delicate inner lining of the hat, alternative designs or variations under the direction of one of their expert in-house designers. To discuss your requirements, please contact our London showroom.'

Either way, choice didn't hurt anyone did it?


----------



## combat_claire (10 January 2013)

Messrs. Corne were the original founders of Patey Hats along with Mr Patey. The website indicates that the embroidery inside and on the rear is optional.


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (10 January 2013)

combat_claire said:



			No price tag.
		
Click to expand...

Underneath all the pics it does have the price tag £495. 

I do like it, with the exception of the 'P' and large ribbon, wouldnt be having that.  I love my Patey to death, and if there is something safer, I think I'll be saving up for one over the summer for hunting next season.


----------



## combat_claire (10 January 2013)

Tzarinaarabians said:



			Underneath all the pics it does have the price tag £495. 

I do like it, with the exception of the 'P' and large ribbon, wouldnt be having that.  I love my Patey to death, and if there is something safer, I think I'll be saving up for one over the summer for hunting next season.
		
Click to expand...

I swear that price wasn't there yesterday!! Thanks Tzarinaarabians.


----------



## cptrayes (10 January 2013)

Tzarinaarabians said:



			Underneath all the pics it does have the price tag £495.
		
Click to expand...

Is there really anyone who gets on horseback that dumb?  I've paid less for the hunters I ride.

I'll be sticking with my equally safe £45 skull cap thanks. I can even bung the velvet cover in the washing machine


----------



## arizonahoney (10 January 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I can even bung the velvet cover in the washing machine 

Click to expand...

Showoff!!


----------



## Kenzo (10 January 2013)

Not overly keen, from what I can see the shape of the hat has changed (to be expected) but for the same protection and less money there are other hats on the market which I dare say look nicer, but I guess half of it is just paying for the name.


----------



## RunToEarth (11 January 2013)

It's great to see Patey making something up to safety standards, but minus the bogey coloured "P" it is surely just a Charles Owen with a rather hefty price...


----------



## Onyxia (11 January 2013)

horserider said:



			I'm guessing with Patey's customer service, they could leave the blinginess off for the more discreet consumer.
 Although, it might just be mistaken for an ordinary hat then. Dilemma's.
		
Click to expand...

For £500 they had better be!


----------



## fundementalfacts (6 April 2013)

This hat seems unbelievably expensive for what it is, very bulky and poorly thought through.

There are two features of all Patey hats (up until this one) that mark them as distinct and appealing:
1)	They do not have a chinstrap
2)	They are of slim, close-fitting proportions
And in the case of the Pytchley model:
3)	They have the high crown which is archetypal of the hunting scene

This new hat offers none of the above. There is nothing unique about this hat. Purchasing this is just paying £495 for a hat that you could get a slimmer better looking one from a far more established crash hat manufacturer for £120. 

Being a crash hat it will be impossible to repair and recover this so it is not an investment for life as it is paying the same amount for a hunt cap. Plus if you hit your head on ride one that is £495 down the drain as it would have to be replaced. Anyone buying this needs their head testing!! 

Buying a Patey Corne is like buying Ralph Lauren toilet paper; pointless, ostentatious and above all unhygienic.


----------



## KidnapMoss (7 April 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			It's great to see Patey making something up to safety standards, but minus the bogey coloured "P" it is surely just a Charles Owen with a rather hefty price...
		
Click to expand...


This! I have a Charles Owen Fiona which IMO is nicer...and a lot less than half the price!I could get a Fiona and a beagler from Charles Owen and still have change ! Madness


----------

